# System Restore.. Microphone doesn't work



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey,

After i scanned and deleted ads/spyaware and virus.
The next day.. i found out my printer(Compaq IJ600), ASUS DRW-160P CD/DVD disc drive and my microphone(most important out of them all people i use vent/teamspeak frequently) all doesn't work.

I tried to update all of them but only the printer sucessfuly updated. The others say Unable to update driver etc etc.

can any 1 help me on this problem? i need my microphone to start working again real bad..(Btw my microphone isn't broken or anything..The mic is on and all)

Heres a little screeny of the Device Mananger.









Thanks
-Andrew


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

You probably need the chipset drivers and\or other motherboard drivers, easiest method I know is download and install Everest (>>>Here<<<) and install it, then expand the first icon in the main window twice and it will give a breakdown of everything on your PC, items that are obvious will take you to the relevant site to get drivers, just click on the text to see a link to click on to take you to that web page, then navigate to the required driver using the info Everest has given you on it such as chipset number or model number etc depending on what it finds, see if that helps, odds on when you install your media drivers the Mic will work fine. :wink:


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for replying.. You starting to get my hopes up ^_^

i downloaded Everest and checked my
Motherboard Chipset	SiS 648FX

i clicked on SiS 648FX and it took me to their site(http://www.sis.com/download/)
I clicked Windows XP,
Now, which button do i click?
SATA & RAID
GPU Graphic Drivers
etc.


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

Nevermind i got the SiS 701 Audio Driver

When installing it says an error
UpdateDriverForPlugAndPlayDevices: -536870397

Then a nother error after clicking Ok
SiS 7012 PCI Audio Driver Setup - InstallShield Wizzard:
Fail to install audio driver for windows XP.
Setup will exit.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Run the motherboard cd and reinstall all the drivers.

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

I can't run the motherboard cd because my ASUS disc rom is stuffed.

i have a Asus P4S800 (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DDR DIMM, LAN)

and i don't have it either -_-


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Go here to download themhttp://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

You need the audio and vga drivers but I don't see the usb witch according to your device manager you also need


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

kk i downloaded the Audio(WDM_3665.zip) and (VGA AGP_1170.zip)
rebooting thanks for the help.
hope it works


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

ok it did nothing :'(
gonna try the ASUS driver now


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Can you get it online ? if you can go >>>Here<<< and it should identify your needs, but when you tried the audio driver it sounded like you were guessing what chipset you had ?
Everest will tell you exactly which audio chipset you have, and after you click on xp for an OS you get an audio option from the list of choices which then gives you a choice of 2 audio drivers based on the chipset you require select the one Everest tells you that you have, but might be worth your checking in add\remove programs and removing any drivers you have added that are not working as they may interfere with any new drivers.


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

nop i am sure i got teh correct one for my drive.
but it just has an error when trying to install :S
i even tried them both.
Edit: i forgot to add this.. everytime i turn on my computer it keeps saying found new hardware Multimedia video controller and Multimedia controller.


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you tried the link I gave above ? it will scan your system and tell you what you need, but the system will keep telling you about that until you install the device or disable it, so obviously you need to install it.


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

yes i did use the scanning link.. i didn't need it, like you said.. everest tellls u everything.

its just when u try to install it.. says an error -_-


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you tried disabling ALL other running programs when you install it ?


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

Yes i did

Im gonna tell u everything that happened.. see if this helps.

i just scaned using Ad-Aware SE Personal and deleted the threat objects, then i slept for the night. 
next morning i turn on the computer and everythign was all stuffed ( i can't remember wat was going on.. i can only remember no programs were running at the start up and when i tried to start a program up, it just doesn't respound)Ad-aware was the only working program.. i went in it and restored all the deleted threats and rebooted my computer. 
My computer was still stuffed so i shut it down and rebooted into "Safe mode". 
Then i system restored to 3 days befor the stuff happened. 

Everything was fine until i discovered like 1 month later that my ventrilo wasn't working properly because of my microphone and i checked device manager and i see all these hardware problems. 

Thats all i did 

-Andrew


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well not sure what to advise if nothing is working, you mention ventrilo, have you tried reinstalling that ?
About the only other long shot I can suggest is to shut down ALL running programs uninstall the disabled device(s) then reboot into safe mode and install them in there if it will let you, if not boot normally and shut down ALL running programs and try installing again, if it wont play ball in either of those ways then I'm stumped, assuming you have the correct driver for your equipment\system then it should work, if it doesn't then only long shot I can think of is using system restore again and going back even further, just be aware of any files you need to keep that you have added since the date you restore to, not sure about what you lose using restore, just don't know what to suggest if nothing works, if I couldn't get it going I'd be considering a new install, hope you get it sorted anyway.


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

No its not ONLY my ventrilo.. its my teamspeak, MSN(The Voice thing) and the sound recorder.

when u said then reboot into safe mode and install them in there if it will let you. can u give me more details about installing them? like how would i install them?.

i quit all my programs and uninstalling the controller(S) and my drive and rebooted into safe mode. then i just ran safe mode and it found everything again and asked me were teh installation was -_-.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well you could let xp try to do it automatically, otherwise direct it to the drivers (where you left the files), you can click on the browse button to guide it to the driver(s), if need be extract the drivers into their own folder (saves loads of files everywhere), you can do that sometimes by right clicking on the file and select extract to (or similar), or try running the install files themselves, TBH it's guessing time if the normal methods don't work, it's the time I start stumbling around trying every possible way I can think of, hope it helps.


----------



## 3viserate (Sep 30, 2006)

Umm i tried that. It said found new hardware - Multimedia controller.
then i directed it to search through the audio SiS PCI Audio driver thingy and it couldn't find.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

TBH I don't know what to suggest personally if none of what has been tried works, if a further roll back wont sort it say a month or so then it may be time to consider a reinstall, sorry I can't think of anything else.


----------

